# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  гр. "Технология" [synth-pop]

## Vanya

_"ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ" - техно-поп группа (Москва). Основана в 1990 году участниками группы "БИОКОНСТРУКТОР" Леонидом Величковским (клавишные), Андреем Кохаевым (клавишные, перкуссия) и Романом Рябцевым (клавишные, вокал)._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_После ухода из БИОКОНСТРУКТОРА  в 1990 году солиста Александра Яковлева музыканты в течение нескольких месяцев занимались сэмплированием звуков и поиском нового вокалиста. В результате к ТЕХНОЛОГИИ  присоединился Владимир Нечитайло. В том же году началась запись дебютного альбома "Все, что ты хочешь" и были сняты малобюджетные видеоклипы на четыре песни. Группа участвовала в конкурсе молодых исполнителей "Утренняя звезда" с композициями Странные танцы, Песни ни о чем, Полчаса. С апреля 1991 ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ начинает сотрудничество с продюсером Юрием Айзеншписом, который помогает группе дописать и выпустить первый альбом. Наибольшую популярность приобрели песни Странные танцы и Нажми на кнопку написанные и исполненные Романом Рябцевым (на протяжении 14-ти месяцев Странные танцы входила в первую десятку хит-парада "Звуковой дорожки" газеты "Московский комсомолец"). На эти песни были также сняты видеоклипы По инициативе Владимира Нечитайло был создан фэн-клуб любителей электронной музыки Long Play, официальным печатным органом которого стала одноименная газета.

В 1992 ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ приняла участие в фестивале Rock-Summer в Таллинне, записала альбом ремиксов "Мне не нужна информация" - впервые в практике российского шоу-бизнеса. Также группа дала несколько сольных аншлаговых концертов в Москве (Дворец спорта в Лужниках) и Ленинграде (СКК "Юбилейный" - по 16000 зрителей на каждом из 3-х концертов!). По итогам опроса газеты "Московский комсомолец", Леонид Величковский занял 2-е место в номинации "Композитор года". Группа много гастролировала по городам России, давая иногда по четыре концерта в день._ 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Осенью 1992 года коллектив прекращает сотрудничество с Юрием Айзеншписом, а Роман Рябцев фактически покидает группу, отправляясь во Францию для записи сольного альбома по контракту с Radio France Internationale, и в конце сентября 1993 объявляет о своем окончательном уходе. Спустя несколько месяцев из группы уходит Андрей Кохаев. Леонид Величковский начинает продюсировать певицу Ладу Дэнс. В 1994 выходит альбом "Рано или поздно" - последняя совместная работа музыкантов первоначального состава, материал для которого был записан в 1993-м. В 1996 группа ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ появившись вновь, но уже в обновленном составе: Владимир Нечитайло (вокал), Максим Величковский (клавишные), Виктор Бурко и Кирилл Михайлов - выпускает альбом "Это война", выдержанный в стиле техно-поп.

Роман Рябцев за 10 лет сольной карьеры выпустил четыре диска: 2 компиляции: "Странные танцы" - в который вошли песни, записанные во Франции, и "Золотая коллекция" + 2 альбома: "Если я стану другим" (Союз) и "Красный день календаря" (JAM). Остальное время он посвятил работе аранжировщика и саунд-продюсера в собственной студии. В его активе несколько альбомов ("Кар-Мэн", "Майами", "Подъём!" и др.) и множество (порядка 30-ти!) ремиксов для разных исполнителей. 
_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_В 2003 году происходит долгожданное воссоединение двух основных вокалистов группы ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ Романа Рябцева и Владимира Нечитайло. К группе присоединяются два молодых музыканта Роман Лямцев (синтезаторы, вокал, кларнет), Алексей Савостин (синтезаторы) - известные как синти-поп дуэт MODULE, уже успевший завоевать популярность у поклонников этого музыкального направления. Записываются новые песни - доводятся до ума старые хиты (обновляется звук, перезаписываются вокальные партии). 6 сентября 2003 группа впервые выступает на концертной площадке бывшего парка им. Горького в Москве, а уже 30 октября - 1 ноября работает на одной сцене вместе с легендарными CAMOUFLAGE! Одновременно с этим, компания JAM переиздает 4 официальных альбома музыкантов в новом оформлении, с бонус-трэками и отремастированным звучанием, первый тираж которых распродается с молниеносной скоростью. 
_

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Помню, помню. к нам даже в Жодино приезжали. Выступали на стадионе "Торпедо". Там забавный случай был. Они вышли в шортах и майках и слишком долго аппаратуру настраивали. А один мужик поддатый кричит с трибуны: "Харош уже страдать! Одели коженные куртки и поехали".

----------

